# Low tech grasses?



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

Saggiteria subulata (dwarf sag) and Lilaeopsis brasiliensis both will grow in low-tech conditions.


----------



## banderbe (Oct 10, 2005)

It's worth noting though that L. brasiliensis will take forever to grow in low light.

I'm growing it under 4.5 wpg in a 29 gallon and it grows a new blade maybe once every two days. At this rate it will be summer before I have grown a dense carpet.


----------



## lumpyfunk (Dec 22, 2004)

and dwarf sag has large blades, nothing like hair grass


----------



## Canoe2Can (Oct 31, 2004)

If you want "flowing grass," I'd suggest you look into the Vallisneria species. Many of them do well in lower light tanks, and they will actually grow tall enough to flow. If you have a large tank, jungle val can grow to 6 feet and is quite impressive flowing across the surface.


----------



## Mr.Furious (Sep 11, 2006)

Yea I think the larger bladed grasses would look better because this is going into my 250 gallon tank. Thanks for all the suggestions so far.


----------



## Aquamanx (Sep 28, 2006)

Jungle Val sounds like the way to go! I have it in my 20 Gal. low tech tank, it's growing Great! I have to trim it back every week minimum. That would look great in a 250!


----------



## banderbe (Oct 10, 2005)

Look into Cyperus helferi for a "flowing" grassy look.


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

There's also Vallisneria 'nana'. It's a narrow leaf (~1/8" wide) Val which grow to ~30" tall. Here are pictures of it growing in my 22" tall, 125g tank.


----------



## tom855 (Jan 31, 2006)

Bill,

What's that plant in the bottom right of that picture. It's pretty cool looking!

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## IceH2O (Sep 29, 2006)

Lobelia cardinalis


----------



## tom855 (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks! They look great!


----------



## essabee (Oct 7, 2006)

You can go for screw vals also.


----------



## masYPSI (Aug 10, 2006)

I have some micro swords growing just about the whole length of my G. although growth has been slow, the wait is worth what I hope will be a nicely manicured lawn, with no trimming. Hopefully


----------



## cornhusker (Jan 26, 2005)

*low tech grasses*

ICEH20,would that be the dwarf form of the cardinal plant,and does it lose leaves easily? cornhusker


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

e. tenellus!!! aka pygmy chain sword. 
best grass for low tech. grows fast, lotsa runners, stays small, pretty green.


----------

